

How Constraints Drive Creativity - jazzdev
http://52weeksofux.com/post/1166917285/how-constraints-drive-creativity

======
10ren
Great question, thought-provoking answer.

Similar to what the article says, I think constraints can engage us more, by
making our decisions more meaningful. We have "If we do X, it will overcome
that constraint! How cool!", instead of "I guess we could do X."

I thought the article was going to say that constraints make the problem more
concrete, and it's often easier to think about something concrete than
something abstract. It's easier to grasp, easier to relate to existing
knowledge and previous solutions, and it tends to engage our unconscious more,
which is where creativity (apparently) resides.

------
devmonk
Not the page linked, but the first post on that site is pretty funny:

(from <http://52weeksofux.com/tagged/week_1> )

"You cannot not communicate. Every behaviour is a kind of communication.
Because behaviour does not have a counterpart (there is no anti-behaviour), it
is not possible not to communicate." -Paul Watzlawick’s First Axiom of
Communication

I would beg to differ. I will now communicate and then anti-communicate with
the backspace button:

